# Adoption Leave



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Just out of curiosity does anyone know how soon you can take a 2nd adoption leave.

I've tried to look on our HR site and cant find anything just yet and don't want to ask the actual question and provoke questions from work as it isn't something we need just yet but could be, Im on AL now and wondered how long I have to go back for, if at all before I can leave on another one?

I work for a large company who provide an AL package thats exactly the same as ML so have been very fortunate thankfully


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

As far as I'm aware there is only constraints if you want your full package again.  Normally it's 12 weeks I think but I'm no expert.  However if you're happy with satutory pay you can roll them together as far as I'm aware.  Have you tried looking on the website for the policy?  

Remember it's not uncommon currently for people to come back from mat leave pg I know a number of people who have done that.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Mummy DIY Diva said:


> As far as I'm aware there is only constraints if you want your full package again. Normally it's 12 weeks I think but I'm no expert. However if you're happy with satutory pay you can roll them together as far as I'm aware. Have you tried looking on the website for the policy?
> 
> Remember it's not uncommon currently for people to come back from mat leave pg I know a number of people who have done that.


Thanks Mummy DIY Diva, I've got a hard copy of it in the house somewhere so will look it out and see if its on there, I know like you said a couple have gone back pregnant but it was a long while ago, are you meaning I can do it and not get the full AL package?


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Are you expecting a sibling?

I work for a large company with a great standard Al policy. I'm currently on month 8 of leave 1 & I started leave 2 for sibling last month. The policies work side by side so I get two payments each month. Stat wise you're entitled to that as it's a whole new leave it's just the additional that will be discretional x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Just to add...there was no mention of a second leave in any policies & my second leave is full same as first x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

littlepoppy86 said:


> Are you expecting a sibling?
> 
> I work for a large company with a great standard Al policy. I'm currently on month 8 of leave 1 & I started leave 2 for sibling last month. The policies work side by side so I get two payments each month. Stat wise you're entitled to that as it's a whole new leave it's just the additional that will be discretional x


Hiya, yes a sibling is on its way, long story short BF have moved away in what we can only believe is a hope in being able to not get caught, we're not getting hung up on a 2nd one just incase it doesnt work out as it will be a different LA etc but I want to know we've considered the options etc incase. Literally BM could be due any time, my current AL ends in September (full year taken).

Im sorry Im having a pretend blonde moment and not understanding what you mean by getting 2 payments? currently with my companies AL Im getting 90% (SAP topped up by company to 90%), I get this for the 9 mths, so up to week 39, then am taking the remainder of the year unpaid.

Can you explain in idiots term for me lol, thank you x

I want to consider worst case scenario, i.e. BM gives birth tomorrow, and PO is recieved at childs age of 6mths (same with our LO as was removed at birth sadly) so potentially, I could 'just' still be on leave when lo would come to us


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

littlepoppy86 said:


> Just to add...there was no mention of a second leave in any policies & my second leave is full same as first x


Ive just looked mine out and same as yourself theres nothing that mentions a 2nd one or timescales x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

In the nhs you have to be back 12 weeks then you have the right to further adoption leave. 

Good luck, K  x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes I was meaning that you need to go back to get the additional money however I think statutory pay is paid regardless.  Private companies like little poppy have discretion and can make a decision on it I guess.  Places like nhs etc have set procedures to follow.  I would say little poppy is very fortunate and most companies will give you the bare minimum they can.  However AL does acrue so you may be able to do the twelve weeks technically back at work without entering the office much.  Perhaps DH could take a bit of leave to have lo on the days you go back in.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

I am very lucky to get both children's at same rate definately but there are a few on the forum that DONT hVe policies so the employer had to pay them the full policy again as it's classed as a new adoption...

Sorry by the two payments I mean for LO #1 I get my AL pay for him and then lo #2 I get his payment too...so they don't over lap or the new one replaced the other they run side by side until the first one ends which is next month...

We found out about lo#2 a week before Mp and it was always a yes for us. Luckily we had a great relationship with FC and maintained contact with baby until placed. It was a long drawn out process which tested me at times as should have been placed a few months ago but we finally bought him home two weeks ago...

PM me with any questions :-D x


----------

